# Datenbank auslesen mit JAVA



## Extremefall (11. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe schon mit Hilfe von Google recherchiert, bin leider noch zu keinem wahren Ergebnis gekommen. Mein Ziel ist es, ein Programm wie ICQ und MSN zu erstellen. Nun wüsste ich gerne, wie ich es am besten mit einer Datenbankanbindung mache? Wisst ihr, wie ICQ und MSN es machen? Ich dachte an MySQL, nur weiß ich leider nicht, wie ich eine Verbindung aufbauen kann und das ganze mit JAVA auslesen kann. Ich verwende Eclipse zur Programmierung, habe leider aber noch keinen Ansatz für dieses Problem. Könnt ihr mir helfen, Tutorials empfehlen, ein Beispiel zeigen oder sonstiges?

MFG


----------



## Gast2 (11. Aug 2010)

Ich würd dir mal die H2 Database Engine empfehlen.
Auf der Seite findest du auch einige tutorials.


----------



## XHelp (11. Aug 2010)

Du hast echt bei google recherchiert?
Let me google that for you


----------

